# RIP to another fire victim Red x



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2007)

Red survived the fire and was given a clean bill of health 3 weeks ago, although he still had a slight cough his future was looking certain, I don't really know what happened, he was doing so well but unfortunately Red passed on Friday, the cough became very bad over night, I did what I could but he died in my arms. 

This is a massive shock, he was supposed to be one of the fittest animals we had left, going by his raspy breathing I would say that his lungs just callapsed on him. I'm gutted, you would think that after a month and a half we would be out of the woods.

RIP Red you were special and will be missed by all who knew u.

Jai x


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

awww poor red R.I.P


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry, it must have been an awful shock for you.


----------



## Chester&Jack (Mar 9, 2008)

That's awful - my deepest sympathy. So sorry to hear that as if you haven't lost enough already! 

R.I.P Little Guy


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

So sorry, hes a gorgeous looking boy.
RIP Red


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sh*t im so so so so sorry
So sorry.


----------



## diane014 (Feb 2, 2008)

so sorry beautiful teg, my heart goes out to you xxx


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

so sorry for your loss rip red


----------



## HERP-man (Dec 22, 2008)

AW 
I love Tegus!
R.i.P Red.
Sorry Jai.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh how awful for you, very sorry for your loss. RIP handsome boy.

Jo


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I am so so sorry to hear about this...

RIP gorgeous boy


----------

